# anyone use harrison's food with seed?



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I have a pair of pigeons, and I'am using the harrison's high potency fine, mixed with the seed. does anyone have good results with this feed?


----------



## Forest (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi there,
I'm offering my dove Harrison's Super Fine, about 50% with seeds. I only have one bird, so I can splurge and get "Dr. Harvey's" canary or finch mix, too, which contains some dried vegetables and fruit, as well as quite a mix of seeds. I get that at Naturespet.com. My dove is partially disabled, and definitely on the 'pet' end of things. He seems to enjoy these foods, and my vet approves, though I can't really point to any specific, hard evidence sort of results! Makes me feel I'm doing my best to spoil him, at any rate, and perhaps make up a little for the high-flying life he can't have...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Forest! Welcome to Pigeon-Talk and thanks for the info you posted here! Please feel free to start a thread in the Pet Pigeon/Dove forum and tell us more about you and your dove!

Terry


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I mix it in sometimes w/their pigeon mix, though the 15-1/2% has it's own
pellets in the mix kind of shaped like seeds. They seem to like it and the
pellet is a complete food for them.

fp


----------

